

3 Ways to Outsource Development Successfully - ryhanson
http://royaljay.com/development/outsource-development-successfully/

======
teksaid
Interesting take on this. Outsourcing has always been a struggle for me, but
every once in awhile you get a good contract going that makes life easier
rather than harder.

